# Lever Action Corn Cob Pen



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Stabilized and dyed corn cob. This the first corn cob I have tried. Kinda tricky when you get it turned close to finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

CWS said:


> View attachment 94032 Stabilized and dyed corn cob. This the first corn cob I have tried. Kinda tricky when you get it turned close to finish.


What If .........we took some of that open pollinated white corn kernels and cast them in that stuff you got , plus maybe a bit of wheat , see where i'm headed


----------



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Dinner?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 31, 2015)

Nicely done

Les


----------

